# Kindle Music Folder



## BIGLES (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, I'm new to the Kindle world. I want to add my MP3's to A "Kindle Music Folder" like it says in the Experimental tab.. but I have no idea how to do that.. or where it is located at on amazon. Help!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Connect your Kindle to your PC with the USB cord. Drag and drop your MP3s into the Music folder on the Kindle. Safely eject your Kindle from your PC.


----------



## BIGLES (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd add (as you're new to kindling!) to play your .mp3 files: 

  1. Make sure you're on the Home screen of your Kindle - press the Home button
  2. Press the Menu button and select "Experimental"
  3. Select the option "Play Music"

Or a shortcut to all this is just to press the ALT button and the Long Spacebar button. You can use this combo to start and stop the music playing. ALT and F will skip to the next track.


----------

